# Kadee Coupler confusion! HO



## aeberbach (Apr 11, 2016)

I bought a Roco F-class diesel and it came with couplers I don't recognise, they look nothing like the Hornby couplers I'm used to. I found out they are probably made by Kadee and that the loco has a NEM 362 coupler pocket. I take that to mean that any kind of coupler conforming to NEM 362 is going to work in its place and the same is true for the rest of my small fleet. 

They look like better (functionally and scale) couplers than the ones I have and to use my new diesel I'll need to change something. So I was thinking of buying enough of them to fit all of my locos and stock but when I look at the Kadee couplers available I see #10 and #11 packs "Universal Metal Coupler Medium" which appear to only differ by quantity. Then there is #17 "Short Coupler", #18 "Medium Coupler" and #19 "Long Coupler", #20 "Long Coupler" too.

Do these couplers all mate to each other and the only difference is clearance to the vehicle it is attached to? Perhaps the different lengths will only mate to each other, so short to medium for example does not work? Perhaps Kadee couplers will cause me lots of grief and there's another NEM 362 style of coupler I should be standardising on 

Incidentally I'm wanting to get a late 20th century Victorian theme going here. Next up I want a B Class, and if anyone knows exactly what kind of freight cars I would have been looking at in about 1975 being driven through Geelong, please let me know.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Ok...this is a bit complicated....first question...you say you bought it...from another modeller? Ebay? Hobby shop? Is it used or new?

If its new/ unused from a shop or the manufacturer then they are not Kadee couplers.
If its used then maybe they are. Normally one would use Kadee 17,18, 19 or 20 which are the Kadee NEM couplers.

Check the 362 section on this page
http://www.kadee.com/htmbord/coupler.htm


----------



## aeberbach (Apr 11, 2016)

It does appear to be new, from AJM Railways - etched brass and plastic parts still in the bags, box, manuals etc. appear untouched. If it isn't actually new I can't find fault. And the installed couplers certainly look like Kadee "Metal Scale Head" couplers - very nicely made, but due to my inexperience with this kind of coupler they could well be copies and I wouldn't know. I wish I was working from home today then I could add a photo.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

aeberbach said:


> It does appear to be new, from AJM Railways - etched brass and plastic parts still in the bags, box, manuals etc. appear untouched. If it isn't actually new I can't find fault. And the installed couplers certainly look like Kadee "Metal Scale Head" couplers - very nicely made, but due to my inexperience with this kind of coupler they could well be copies and I wouldn't know. I wish I was working from home today then I could add a photo.


Ok...if its factory new then its unlikely they are Kadee couplers...Roco have their own proprietery couplers. But it would be helpful if you post a pic of them when you get a chance.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

NEM coupler pockets are fitted to all (I think I'm correct in saying that) European models now to ensure compatibility between makes. That's great but the only fly in the ointment is that the manufacturers haven't settled on what height they should be! So you might get a few problems. The different shank lengths will all work together, but you will need their height gauge to ensure correct operation. Maybe another Aussie modeller who has done this conversion can advise.

BTW welcome to the forum.


----------



## aeberbach (Apr 11, 2016)

Well, they're Kadee. I did not see the logo until I looked at the close-up picture. 
















It's a mystery how they got there, I'll ask the seller. Anyway they seem well-regarded, and wouldn't be a bad choice for general adoption?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

aeberbach said:


> Well, they're Kadee. I did not see the logo until I looked at the close-up picture.
> Anyway they seem well-regarded, and wouldn't be a bad choice for general adoption?


The general consensus on here is that they're the original and still the best.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Kadee couplers mate with most other make knuckle couplers using the style common in North America. However, Cycleops
noted that there is not a good standard for coupler
height in Euro locos. I would suggest that you obtain the Insulated Kadee coupler alingment tool. It is the standard for vertical alignment. 

Kadee makes couplers with the knuckle offset High, or
Low depending on the need.

Don


----------



## aeberbach (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks to unexpectedly fast shipping from Hattons I now have a Kadee height gauge and a bunch of #18 couplers. It's a neat system.

And the couplers that came on the Roco F208 were just a bonus, it was definitely a new engine.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't think it was mentioned and I don't know if you aware but one of the main advantages of this system is hands free uncoupling and shunting. When placed over a track magnet the knuckles swing smartly to the right and release, you can then push the uncoupled car to your chosen location. You don't have to use this feature and some remove the trip pins for a more prototypical look.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Cycleops said:


> You don't have to use this feature and some remove the trip pins for a more prototypical look.


Some clubs forbid the use of trip pins on their layouts. Too many problems with them snagging things they ought not snag.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

flyboy2610 said:


> Some clubs forbid the use of trip pins on their layouts. Too many problems with them snagging things they ought not snag.


I generally just cut mine off, too, and I'm not a club member. I have seen superdetailing MU and air hoses that glue on the front of the loco and connect magnetically. These would look much more realistic (but too fiddly for my taste).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Before amputating the 'hoses' you'll want to give them
a proper trial, especially if you enjoy switching operations.

The metal hoses will swing wide, opening the
knuckles, thus uncoupling. This happens when couplers
are over a magnet under the track, or
an electro magnet also under the track.

However, they are not 100 %, so you will want to
be familiar with the HOG (hand of God) method of
uncoupling. Possibly the most popular version is
simply a BBQ skewer filed to flat point on one end.
This is inserted in the couplers and twisted opening
the knuckles. It takes practice.

Another method is a 'fork' with magnets attached that
is slipped over the coupling thus swinging the 'hoses'
and opening the knuckles.

Don


----------

